# Adjusting North Star boxes for flats and butts..



## BShoot (May 27, 2015)

Im having trouble finding the perfect setting for my butt joints.. Two runs down the sides and then one run down the middle.. I can't find the exact adjustment on the numbers.. I wanna take away the crown, but then end up getting a cradle, even on a 2, where I run my boxes down the sides.. So taking away one cradle for 2 cradles...... I run it down the middle and then it's almost too much mud on there it seems...


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

You know my friend this topic has been covered a couple type if not more on this site.
Nothing personal but maybe try this so we don't have to go over and over the same thing every week 
http://www.drywalltalk.com/search.php


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

at 0 on both side the tape on the first coat, down the middle at 3 on the second. the finish is by hand.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

We run on 0. First coat 1 down the center and one on each side. 2nd coat 2 wide on 0 as well


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Problem with butts is no two butts are the same. So there is no perfect setting. We run ours down both sides on each coat. The guy picking pulls the middle and adjusts the butt as needed.

My NS 10 " on 0 dumps out the mud, btw. Does yours? I used to have to run it on 5 to coat, sometimes that was a little heavy.


----------



## BShoot (May 27, 2015)

fr8train said:


> Problem with butts is no two butts are the same. So there is no perfect setting. We run ours down both sides on each coat. The guy picking pulls the middle and adjusts the butt as needed.
> 
> My NS 10 " on 0 dumps out the mud, btw. Does yours? I used to have to run it on 5 to coat, sometimes that was a little heavy.


Yes it definitely dumps out some mud...


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

fr8train said:


> Problem with butts is no two butts are the same. So there is no perfect setting. We run ours down both sides on each coat. The guy picking pulls the middle and adjusts the butt as needed.


X2^^^


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I will say that I have my box set that I generally run on 3, when running butts I open to 1, gives the picker something to work with

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------

